# Tying Sabakis



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

Guys, any one got instructions on tying Sabaki rigs?
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

(Sorry, not trying to be a smart arse)
Tying sabiki's. Visit your local BPS and buy them for $.99 to $1.99. WHen they tangle, throw them away.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Ryan Y said:


> (Sorry, not trying to be a smart arse)
> Tying sabiki's. Visit your local BPS and buy them for $.99 to $1.99. WHen they tangle, throw them away.


Seconded. It won't be time or cost efficient to buy the little hooks, line, swivels, fish skin, tie it on, then try to tie them up without the hooks tangeling everything in sight.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Not to mention the hooks that find a home under your skin as you are trying to untangle.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

And in the end it doesn't matter, because all you'll catch is quarter-sized skinny fish. Oh wait, that's just me...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ryan Y said:


> (Sorry, not trying to be a smart arse)
> Tying sabiki's. Visit your local BPS and buy them for $.99 to $1.99. WHen they tangle, throw them away.


Yep, that's one rig I don't tie.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> And in the end it doesn't matter, because all you'll catch is quarter-sized skinny fish. Oh wait, that's just me...


Now, I didn't tell anyone about that.... 'Cause I forgot. That was funny. He was trying to catch bait, as all of us were pulling in nice size cigars and grass shad, he was only pulling in glass minnows....

Robert


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Ain't nothing wrong with do it yourself, i tied gold crappie hooks before i knew what sabiki's were. I would like to know the knot they use, cause it don't come loose. It would be hard to beat what u can buy for the money, sabiki hooks are the sharpest hooks of all....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Right on....*

I wasnt trying to be a smartass just a little funny. Ive tied them sumbeetches when I was younger.

Your right, littlest gold kooks you could find. I would just tie 6 or 7 hooks through the eyes and go with them. You couldnt beat that rig jiggin up small blues and grass shad on the piers. Occasionally a spanish would come by and hit and you be out all your hooks....Much like today. We use the heck out of them for jigging up grouper baits and the like. Occasionally an AJ or something bigger will come by and grab the bait on the way up.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Ryan Y said:


> (Sorry, not trying to be a smart arse)
> Tying sabiki's. Visit your local BPS and buy them for $.99 to $1.99. WHen they tangle, throw them away.


Get/build yourself a Sabiki rod and you will not be getting nearly as many tangles. The only time I throw sabikis away now is after few of the hooks break/get cut off. With the rig stored in the rod it does not get hooked up on any line, clothes, T-top, or people on the boat. If you see bait suddenly pop up 
you are ready to go.
John


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

thekingfeeder said:


> Not to mention the hooks that find a home under your skin as you are trying to untangle.


ahhhh.. the good ole sabiki hooks.. Ive gotten plenty stuck in my hands and seen one broke off in my buddy's neck. Took a nice video of the doc cutting it out and stiching up. Note - dont use a super light wieght 4' crappie rod to cast a long sabiki rig, no matter how bad you want some light tackle action.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

The greater majority of the time, the storebought rigs work fine. But during the summer, we get a lot of really clear days where a bare gold hook works better than a hook with any embellishment on it. For those days, we tie a swivel on the main line of our six pound bait rods, add six feet of six pound flourocarbon to it, thread six gold long shank #14 hooks onto the flourocarbon, and tie a two ounce weight to the end of it. Starting at the weight, about six inches up, take one hook and separate it with about two inches of line and tie two square knots. Move up six inches and do it again. Do this with all the hooks. The hooks work fine just moving around in the hoop of line. Back in the day, all the charters around here made all their bait rigs like this.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Made some rigs a couple years ago based on the sabiki, but I made mine using #3 Malin wire, #6 and #8 gold hooks, a flourescent bead, and some Flashabou. Primarily use them to catch bait for King trolley rigs and got tired of blues and spanish cutting all the hooks of the Sabiki's. For more details shot me a pm and I'll send you some pictures.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Wine corks make great sabiki storage if you want to be frugal. For me sabikis are a one day thing, I do occasionally tie my own straw rigs and save them on corks though; I'm pretty sure I've caught more spanish on straw rigs then metal.


----------

